# Blanck Mortuary 2018



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Weather in my area was not as bad as forecasted but still wet and rainy. I had about the same brave souls as last year.

Day time video by Steves Haunted yard:





Night time video October 30th:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the lighting and you have some awesome stones! Well done.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Headless said:


> Love the lighting and you have some awesome stones! Well done.


Thanks! The stones are mostly imagineers who worked on the Haunted Mansion. Plus a couple of folks who I like from movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you need to get a new driver for your hearse. Looks like he had a little accident with the wheels

Beautiful stones and love the fence!


----------



## Graves (Jan 8, 2018)

Great Job Man! I really like the double fencing along the sidewalk. It seems like a little thing but I think something like that goes a long way. Definitely going to steal this idea.. The best haunted houses use all 4 planes to immerse their attendees in the scene they are setting.

By their nature, yard haunts the viewers are always looking "in" and having the street at their backs it acts like an...anchor?..having that fence means they have to go "through" rather than just walk past. I think it really helps sell the scene, great job!

Question: Love the fence. How do you secure the columns (small and the taller gate ones).

Cheers!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

[QUOTE

Question: Love the fence. How do you secure the columns (small and the taller gate ones).

Cheers![/QUOTE]

(4) 1"x2"x2'-0" wooden stakes driven 12 inches into the ground on all four corners. Leaving 12 inches of stake exposed for column to slide over. Secure the columns using 8 screws (2 each stake)


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great looking haunt!
Lighting is really well done.


----------



## OnZProwl (Apr 30, 2017)

That hearse is great with the video effect! Going to keep that in mind for future haunts for sure!


----------

